# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  DIY PCB Tutorials...

## SeAfasia

Σκέφτηκα να μαζέψουμε κάποια video ώστε να αποτελέσουν "οδηγό" κατασκεύης pcb στο σπίτι,να το πρώτο:

----------

finos (18-10-15), 

gcostas (08-03-16), 

toliis69 (16-05-15)

----------


## toliis69

Πολύ ωραίο !!  Αλλά μετά την αποχάλκωση γιατί την έβαλε μέσα σε νερό με σόδα?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Πολύ ωραίο !!  Αλλά μετά την αποχάλκωση γιατί την έβαλε μέσα σε νερό με σόδα?



Tόλη δεν ήταν σόδα,κοίτα τα σχόλια τού στο youtube έχει αναλυτικά όλα τα βήματα..

----------


## toliis69

> Tόλη δεν ήταν σόδα,κοίτα τα σχόλια τού στο youtube έχει αναλυτικά όλα τα βήματα..



Κοίταξε στο 3.20 .... βγάζει την πλακέτα από τα υγρά της αποχάλκωσης και την πετάει για 2 δεύτερα σε νερό με σόδα

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κοίταξε στο 3.20 .... βγάζει την πλακέτα από τα υγρά της αποχάλκωσης και την πετάει για 2 δεύτερα σε νερό με σόδα



δεν το είχα καταλάβει,μάλλον πατέντα δική του για να καθαρίσει την πλακέτα μάλλον...

----------


## lepouras

μήπως για να εξουδετερώνει τα οξέα?

----------


## toliis69

> μήπως για να εξουδετερώνει τα οξέα?



Κάτι τέτοιο υποψιάζομαι.......

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Η μετριως αλκαλική (στο υδατικό της διαλυμα) σόδα πλυσίματος (ανθρακικο νατριο) εξουδετερωνει τυχον υπολλειματα οξεος που θα εχουν απομεινει σε καποιο σημειο του χαλκου ή σε καποιο μικρο κενο αναμεσα στο χαλκο και στην πλακετα.
Αλλο νοημα να το κανει δεν υπάρχει.

----------

toliis69 (16-05-15)

----------


## spyart

Το κουτί όμως είναι όλα τα λεφτά !!!!!!!!!

----------


## liat

> Το κουτί όμως είναι όλα τα λεφτά !!!!!!!!!



Πράγματι, αλλά αξίζει το κόπο για μια και μοναδική DIY κατασκευή;
 Πρέπει να υπολογιστεί και η παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια  για να κουμπώνουν όλα τα υλικά.

----------


## p270

το τοπογραφικό πάνω στο τυπωμένο δεν μας έδειξε πως το κανει

----------


## betacord85

βασικα το κολπακι με το θερμικο θαλαμο που το βγαζει και το βαζει...κατι εκει παιζεται...η στο χαρτι που ειναι ειδικο για τετοια εφαρμογη?οποιος ξερει ας μας πει ειναι ωραια και ευκολη διαδικασια

----------


## kioan

> το τοπογραφικό πάνω στο τυπωμένο δεν μας έδειξε πως το κανει



Ο πιο απλός τρόπος νομίζω πως είναι να το μεταφέρεις με τη μέθοδο toner transfer. Τουλάχιστον έτσι το κάνω εγώ και τα αποτελέσματα είναι πάρα πολύ καλά.

----------


## lepouras

> Ο πιο απλός τρόπος νομίζω πως είναι να το μεταφέρεις  με τη μέθοδο toner transfer. Τουλάχιστον έτσι το κάνω εγώ και τα  αποτελέσματα είναι πάρα πολύ καλά.




και εγώ το δοκίμασα κανα δυό φορές και είναι πολύ καλά τα αποτελέσματα.




> βασικα το κολπακι με το θερμικο θαλαμο που το  βγαζει και το βαζει...κατι εκει παιζεται...η στο χαρτι που ειναι ειδικο  για τετοια εφαρμογη?οποιος ξερει ας μας πει ειναι ωραια και ευκολη  διαδικασια



απλό μηχάνημα πλαστικοποίησης είναι. δυστυχώς μια φορά που το πάλεψα δεν με βόλεψε γιατί λίγο να τσιμπήσει το χαρτί την ώρα που το περνάς την δεύτερη φορά(και τις επόμενες) μπορεί να στο ξεκολλήσει και να στραβώσει η μεταφορά. χώρια ότι είναι ποιό χρονοβόρο σε σύγκριση με το ηλεκτρικό σίδερο.

----------


## betacord85

σωστος ο γιαννης...παντως παρατηρησα οτι κανει στοπ καρε και μετα τραβαει βιντεο ξανα την ωρα που αλλαζει την πλευρα της πλακετας την ωρα που την βαζει μεσα στο μηχανημα της πλαστικοποιησης...

----------


## tasosmos

Οσον αφορα την μεθοδο με θερμομεταφορα τονερ υπαρχει ενα μικρο τρικ για την εξαλειψη προβληματων με αποκολληση χαρτιου κλπ.
Αντι να βαζεις την πλακετα σκετη διπλωνεις ενα λεπτο χαρτι (τσιγαροχαρτο ή ριζοχαρτο) και περνας την πλακετα αναμεσα. Ετσι το μηχανημα πλαστικοποιησης "πιανει" το διπλωμενο ριζοχαρτο αντι για την ακμη της πλακετας και δεν υπαρχουν θεματα αποκολλησης στις ακρες. 
Βεβαια ετσι πιθανον να χρειαστει να ανεβασεις λιγο την θερμοκρασια στον πλαστικοποιητη ή να το περασεις περισσοτερες φορες αλλα μικρο το κακο.

Επισης αντι για χαρτι απο περιοδικα οποτε χρησιμοποιω θερμομεταφορα προσωπικα προτιμω κατι φθηνα φυλλα θερμομεταφορας απο ebay κλπ, συνηθως ειναι κιτρινα και η μια πλευρα τους ειναι πολυ glossy οποτε βοηθαει αρκετα.

----------


## SeAfasia

το χαρτί είναι απ΄δω:
http://www.pcbfx.com/main_site/pages.../overview.html

----------


## moutoulos

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς ... εμένα μου άρεσε αυτό:

Smooth Cast 300.jpg

----------


## betacord85

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50x-A4-Warme...item3aa70c0570 πως σας φαινεται αυτο?καλη τιμη?

----------


## betacord85

εχει και αυτο 5 κομματια http://www.ebay.com/itm/5PCS-10-15cm...16.m2516.l5255

----------


## tasosmos

Ε ολοι καπου εκει το εχουν το χαρτι αυτου του τυπου. Υπαρχουν βεβαια και καλυτερα οπως το οριτζιναλ press n peel αλλα αυτα ειναι πολυ πιο ακριβα.
Εγω ειχα παρει τελευταια φορα απο εδω: http://www.ebay.com/itm/10PCS-A4-She...-/400505239086

----------


## elektronio

> Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς ... εμένα μου άρεσε αυτό:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57231



Αυτο το σημείο με ξετρέλανε. Τωρα πρέπει να βρούμε πως φτιάχνεις το softmold.

----------


## SeAfasia



----------


## sotron1

Toner transfer τι γίνεται εάν η γραμμή είναι 0.250mm. Χάνεται ή βραχυκυκλώνει ; Μόνο χοντρές γραμμές βλέπω στά video.

----------


## tasosmos

Εαν εχεις καλο εκτυπωτη, laminator και χαρτι μεταφορας μπορεις να βγαλεις μεχρι 200-250μm με λιγη εξασκηση. Μαλλον περισσοτερο προβλημα εχεις με μεγαλα ground planes, συνηθως δεν καθεται πολυ ομοιομορφα το τονερ σε μεγαλες επιφανειες.
Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι εξισου επαναληψιμα τα αποτελεσματα οσο με τις φωτοευαισθητες αλλα μπορεις παντα να κανεις καμια διορθωση ή να καθαρισεις τελειως την πλακετα με ακετονη και να την ξαναπερασεις.

Προσωπικα για κοινα PCB χρησιμοποιω σχεδον αποκλειστικα φωτοευαισθητες μιας που συνηθως εχω κι αρκετα λεπτους διαδρομους αλλα εαν χρειαστει να κανω κατι σε μη-φωτοευαισθητη πλακετα ή kapton προτιμω θερμομεταφορα εναντι φωτοευαισθητων σπρει ή εκεινων των φωτοευαισθητων φυλλων, τα ειχα δοκιμασει καποια στιγμη και δεν πετυχαινα καλα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## SeAfasia

τι διαφορά την κάνει το μαλλί του PatheticComputing,κατά τα άλλα αξίζει και αυτή η μέθοδος:

----------


## SeAfasia

για χονδρά nets:

----------


## SeAfasia



----------


## sakishlek

Η πιο απλή μέθοδος που βρήκα,ειδικά όταν το κύκλωμα δεν είναι πυκνό χωρίς λεπτούς διαδρόμους, είναι αυτή.

----------


## sakishlek

Για την αποχαλκωση, μάλλον παίζει ρόλο και η ποιότητα της πλακέτας.Κάποτε μου έφεραν μια πλακέτα αγορασμένη στη Γερμανία.Χρειάστηκαν δέκα κιλά (που λέει ο λόγος) αποχαλκωτικού για να φύγει ο χαλκός.Δεν ξεκόλλαγε με τίποτα ο άτιμος.

Ένώ κάτι άλλες που είχα παραγγείλει απ το Φανό αποχαλκώνονταν πολύ πιο γρήγορα.Και επιπλέον ,δεν ξέρω από τί υλικό ήταν,αλλά έσπαγαν πολύ δύσκολα και δεν σκίζονταν κατά το κόψιμο.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Βέβαια μάλλον παίζει ρόλο και η ποιότητα της πλακέτας.Κάποτε μου έφεραν μια πλακέτα αγορασμένη στη Γερμανία.Χρειάστηκαν δέκα κιλά (που λέει ο λόγος) αποχαλκωτικού για να φύγει ο χαλκός.Δεν ξεκόλλαγε με τίποτα ο άτιμος.
> 
> Ένώ κάτι άλλες που είχα παραγγείλει απ το Φανό αποχαλκώνονταν πολύ πιο γρήγορα.Και επιπλέον ,δεν ξέρω από τί υλικό ήταν,αλλά έσπαγαν πολύ δύσκολα και δεν σκίζονταν κατά το κόψιμο.



μπαρδόν;

----------


## SeAfasia



----------


## SeAfasia



----------


## SeAfasia

αξίζει να δείτε όλα τα video tutorials για τις αποχαλκώσεις.....

----------


## SeAfasia



----------


## SeAfasia

αυτό αξίζει γιατί δίνει λινκ το πως κατασκευάζεται εδώ:
http://nagyizeeuv.blogspot.ro

----------


## SeAfasia

ριζόχαρτο:

----------


## SeAfasia

και εδώ,αδιαφορήστε για τα Γερμανικά του:

----------


## SeAfasia

αποχάλκωση κτλπ...

----------


## SeAfasia

αυτά τα δύο:

----------


## SeAfasia

δεύτερο:

----------

RNR (18-06-15)

----------


## Stratocaster

Αμάααααν..... ο άνθρωπος δεν παίζεται! Μέχρι και πλαστικό κουτί έκανε!

----------


## SeAfasia

και αυτό:

----------

RNR (18-06-15)

----------


## SeAfasia

δύο "οδηγοί" κατασκευής pcb,πιστεύω ότι ξεχωρίζουν για την ύλη που παρέχουν.
Ο δεύτερος είναι απο τον συμφορουμίτη με το χαρακτηριστικό pet:
http://www.rfcandy.biz/communication/pcb.html
και του pet:

----------


## SeAfasia

και αυτό αλλά είναι στα Γαιρμανεικά:
 :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

επίσης:

----------


## SeAfasia

αμερικάνικο φιλμ:

----------


## SeAfasia

να και η Fran Blanche:

http://www.frantone.com/designwritin...ngs2.html#pcbs

----------


## SeAfasia



----------


## SeAfasia

μια άποψη τι μπορεί να κάνει το CNC...τα σχόλια δικά σας!

----------


## SeAfasia



----------


## SeAfasia

βρήκα τυχαία αυτό το λινκ,αξίζει:
*TheBackShed*

----------


## SeAfasia

επίσης και αυτό *ScienceProg*

----------


## SeAfasia

ένας ακόμη οδηγός και όχι μόνο:

*Kavionic*

----------


## SeAfasia

βρήκα και αυτό για smd pcb αξίζει να πάρουμε μια ιδέα:

----------


## SeAfasia

είναι στα Γερμανικά,εμείς το καταλαβαίνουμε και ας μην μιλάμε την γλώσσα τους:
 :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

Mε toner method:

*pcbfx*

----------


## kioan

> βρήκα και αυτό για smd pcb αξίζει να πάρουμε μια ιδέα



Καλη ιδέα και όχι μόνο για SMD, με τόσο μεγάλα pads θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και με through-hole εξαρτήματα τοποθετημένα κατά Manhattan-style.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Καλη ιδέα και όχι μόνο για SMD, με τόσο μεγάλα pads θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και με through-hole εξαρτήματα τοποθετημένα κατά Manhattan-style.



ναι όντως,εν τω μεταξύ όλοι μας έχουν ρετάλια από pcb...όποτε κάνουν για manhattan style

----------


## SeAfasia

από την μακρινή Αυστραλία:

* UltraKeet* 

αξίζει γιατί έχει και χακάρισμα του πλαστικοποιητή...

----------

SV1EDG (16-02-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

Ρωσσία να υπάρχει ποικιλία,
είναι με film για αρνητική εμφάνιση αφού εφαρμοστεί σε απλό pcb διπλής ή μονής επιφάνειας,όποιος γνωρίζει Ρωσσική αν θέλει ας μας το μεταφράσει:

*Aλεξέι*

----------


## Lamprosk

Και εδω μια.....διαφορετικη ... μεθοδος!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBIxvwZ_0og

----------

gethag (04-03-16), 

navar (07-03-16), 

SeAfasia (05-03-16), 

The_Control_Theory (04-03-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

*Heatless (cold) Toner Transfer (for PCB)*
ευχαριστώ Λάμπρο... :Biggrin:

----------

Lamprosk (04-03-16), 

The_Control_Theory (04-03-16)

----------


## Stratocaster

*Heatless (cold) Toner Transfer (for PCB)
*Παιδιά το δοκίμασα με την αναλογία που δίνει (8:3) αλλά δεν μου δούλεψε. Υποψιάζομαι πωςφταίει το μελάνι στο φωτογραφικό χαρτί. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να γίνουν δοκιμές και με άλλες αναλογίες (μάλλον με περισσότερο ασετόν και λιγότερο οινόπνευμα). Θα κάνω δοκιμή και θα σας πω αποτελέσματα.*
*

----------

The_Control_Theory (07-03-16)

----------


## navar

> *Heatless (cold) Toner Transfer (for PCB)
> *Παιδιά το δοκίμασα με την αναλογία που δίνει (8:3) αλλά δεν μου δούλεψε. Υποψιάζομαι πωςφταίει το μελάνι στο φωτογραφικό χαρτί. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να γίνουν δοκιμές και με άλλες αναλογίες (μάλλον με περισσότερο ασετόν και λιγότερο οινόπνευμα). Θα κάνω δοκιμή και θα σας πω αποτελέσματα.*
> *



μελανι ???
δεν είναι laser ο εκτυπωτής ?

----------


## Stratocaster

Laser είναι, αλλά απ' ότι είδα και στα σχόλια του τύπου, και άλλοι είχαν πρόβλημα με τη συγκεκριμένη αναλογία. Απλά πρέπει να βρεθεί η καταλληλη αναλογία ανάμιξης ασετόν με οινόπνευμα, ίσως 7:4 ή κάποια άλλη. Ίδομεν!

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Μεσα στην αναλογία του μίγματος διάλυσης θεωρώ πρέπει να μπει και τολουόλιο (ο βασιλιάς των οργανικών διαλυτών) σε κάποιο ποσοστό για να δουλέψει η μέθοδος. Η ακετόνη ειναι αδύναμη μπροστά του ενω το οινόπνευμα ενα τίποτα.
Τολουόλιο έχει σε 60% αναλογία το διαλυτικό νίτρου (προσοχή οχι το απλο νεφτι) που πουλάνε στα χρωματοπωλεία. Το υπόλοιπο 40% είναι ακετονη. Οποτε λογικά μπορειτε να πάρετε το διαλυτικό νιτρου και να προσθεσετε ενα ποσοστο αιθανόλης και να το φέρετε σε μια ιδανική αναλογία. Η αιθανόλη λειτουργεί περισσότερο για να μας εξασθενίσει το διάλυμα αραιώνοντας το παρά προσφέρει κάτι σαν διαλύτης.

----------


## SeAfasia

βρήκα αυτά:

----------


## SeAfasia



----------


## SeAfasia

ανεβάζω και αυτό το βιντεάκι που θα μας κάνει υπερήφανους γιατί χρησιμοποιεί Ελληνική σόδα πλυσίματος στο 4:20 έως 4:30 ώντας Ρουμάνος.... :Biggrin: 
Αξίζει από την πλευρά όμως της κατασκευής που αφορά UV LED PCB Exposure panel,δείτο το:

----------

Ακρίτας (16-04-16), 

manolena (16-04-16)

----------


## manolena

> ανεβάζω και αυτό το βιντεάκι που θα μας κάνει υπερήφανους γιατί χρησιμοποιεί Ελληνική σόδα πλυσίματος στο 4:20 έως 4:30 ώντας Ρουμάνος....
> Αξίζει από την πλευρά όμως της κατασκευής που αφορά UV LED PCB Exposure panel,δείτο το:



E, ορίστε λοιπόν. Διαπρέπουμε στο "ξέπλυμα".

----------


## SeAfasia

χαχαχαχαχαχααααα.....κοιλία μουυυυ... :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia



----------


## SeAfasia



----------


## SeAfasia



----------


## alefgr

Κρίμα να μην υπάρχουν έτοιμες λύσεις για αυτή την τεχνική. Κάνει την κατασκευή πλακέτας παιχνιδάκι...

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Κρίμα να μην υπάρχουν έτοιμες λύσεις για αυτή την τεχνική. Κάνει την κατασκευή πλακέτας παιχνιδάκι...



Αδυνατω να καταλαβω γιατι χρησιμοποιησε συρματακι για να βγαλει το μελανι και οχι καποιο διαλυτη οπως ακετονη και ενα κομματι βαμβακι...
Alefr +1 αλλα προφανως ποιος φτιαχνει πλακετες στις μερες μας για να βγαλουν ετοιμες λυσεις?

----------


## stratos111

Εδώ είναι μια μετατροπή εκτυπωτή για εκτύπωση pcb. http://www.instructables.com/id/Conv...to-Print-PCBs/

----------


## kioan

> Αδυνατω να καταλαβω γιατι χρησιμοποιησε συρματακι για να βγαλει το μελανι και οχι καποιο διαλυτη οπως ακετονη και ενα κομματι βαμβακι...



Και έγώ όταν τον είδα να τρίβει με συρματάκι του χαλκοδιαδρόμους του 1mil μου πετάχτηκαν τα μάτια έξω. Πιο μετά, μάλλον κατάλαβε τη γκάφα του και στο 08:33 τη νέα πλακέτα την καθαρίζει με ασετόν.

----------


## SeAfasia

λοιπόν με το rosol 3 και τα υλικά επικασιτέρωσης τι παίζει,γνωρίζει κανείς;

----------


## nikos1

Είναι λίγο ακριβό αλλά κάνει καλή δουλειά  . Έχω πειραματισθεί με αρκετές μεθόδους  σε φούρνο, σε μάτι μαντεμένιο με ελεγχόμενη θερμοκρασία , η καλύτερη ήταν με πιστόλι θερμού αέρα 190-200 C και απόσταση 10-15cm .Όταν αρχίσει εμφανώς να σταθεροποιείται ( αρχική μορφή ρευστή ) το πετάς μέσα σε δοχείο με νερό και αφού κρυώσει το ξεπλένεις

----------


## SeAfasia

*How to Solder Mask PCBs*




αποτυχία ή βλακεία;

----------


## SeAfasia



----------


## Ακρίτας

Πολλή φασαρία βρε Κώστα.

Εγώ αφήνω επάνω το dry film μετά την αποχάλκωση και τρίβω τα pads που θα πέσει η κόλληση με το μικροδράπανο και ένα κατάλληλο εξάρτημα.

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι ναι...το θέμα είναι ότι δε υπάρχει στην αγορά seno για επικασσιτέρωση...μόνο σπρέυ πλαστικ..

----------

